# Fragen zum Baglimit



## Oanga83 (19. Oktober 2019)

Servus zusammen,
Hoffe das Thema gehört hier hin.

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu den Fangbestimmungen für Dorsch in 2020.
Das Baglimit in der Westlichen Ostsee ist mir klar.
Nur bin ich mir unsicher was mit der Östlichen Ostsee ( östlich Bornholm )
Ist.
Fangverbot?
Oder auch 5 Fische ?
Vielleicht kanns mir jemand verständlich erklären.
Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Oktober 2019)

*Für Angler:*

von April bis Februar dürfen Angler nur noch fünf statt sieben Dorsche fangen
im Februar und März nur noch zwei Dorschen
Ich hoffe das es so stimmt.


----------



## Oanga83 (19. Oktober 2019)

Das sind aber die Regeln für die westliche Ostsee, oder?
Für mich sind die Bestimmungen für die östliche Ostsee unklar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe für die ostliche Ostsee ein Fangverbot für den Dorsch. Zumindest wird darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Oanga83 (19. Oktober 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort.
So sehe ich das auch, bin mir nur etwas unsicher.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Oktober 2019)

Hi, östlich von Bornholm wird es wohl ein Fangverbot geben.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Oktober 2019)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> So sehe ich das auch, bin mir nur etwas unsicher.


Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:  
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik/445-baglimit-dorsch-2020-fuer-die-ostsee.html


----------



## Oanga83 (19. Oktober 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Das wirts dann wohl gewesen sein mit unseren Kutterurlauben
Wollten eigentlich nach einem kurzen Kutterwechsel wieder auf die MS Jule zurückkehren.
Die Fänge waren immer Nebensache aber zwei mal im Jahr diese Kurzurlaube aufm Kutter müssen einfach sein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Oktober 2019)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Das wirts dann wohl gewesen sein mit unseren Kutterurlauben
> Wollten eigentlich nach einem kurzen Kutterwechsel wieder auf die MS Jule zurückkehren.
> Die Fänge waren immer Nebensache aber zwei mal im Jahr diese Kurzurlaube aufm Kutter müssen einfach sein.


 

Wie so,sind 5 Dorsche pro Angler, am Tag, nicht genug........?


----------



## Oanga83 (19. Oktober 2019)

Doch habe doch gesagt die Fänge waren immer nebensächlich.
Aber die MS Jule fährt ja von Bornholm aus und wenn ich nicht Falsch informiert bin östlich.
Wir hatten schon Ausflüge vor dem Baglimit wo weit weniger als 5 Fische am Tag Gefangen wurden.
Das Baglimit hält uns auch nicht ab trotzdem aus dem tiefsten Bayern  zwei mal an die Ostsee zu fahren, einfach um ein paar schöne Tage zu verbringen. 
Aber wenn man von den verschiedenen Kuttern hört das sie 2020/21 vielleicht keine Fahrten anbieten muss man eben umplanen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wie so,sind 5 Dorsche pro Angler, am Tag, nicht genug........?



Weil alle mir hier in Franken bekannten Ostseeangler wegen der Kombination von Fisch und Erlebnis hochfahren, der Schwerpunkt aber doch beim Fisch liegt. Und wer pro Jahr 2 Tage hochfährt  macht das halt nicht wegen 10 Dorschen. 

Der Buchungsrückgang bei den Kuttern spricht hier eine ganz klare Sprache.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Oktober 2019)

hi,
mal ehrlich, wer fährt für  fische 500 und mehr kilometer! Ich hatte schon ausfahrten, da hätte ich nach 15 Min. einpacken können! 
Bitte mal das ganze Thema realistisch betrachten! Fanglimit für Angler ist in meinen augen lächerlich!


----------



## Oanga83 (20. Oktober 2019)

Mag sein das es lächerlich ist, aber wenn ich viel fisch will fahr ich nicht an die Ostsee  sondern eher nach Norwegen.
Mir geht's wirklich um die Kombination Angeln und Kutter.
Jetzt geht's nächste Woche mal nach Warnemünde und ich denke es wird gut mit oder ohne Fisch


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> mal ehrlich, wer fährt für  fische 500 und mehr kilometer! Ich hatte schon ausfahrten, da hätte ich nach 15 Min. einpacken können!
> Bitte mal das ganze Thema realistisch betrachten! Fanglimit für Angler ist in meinen augen lächerlich!



Angler fahren durchaus noch größere Strecken ohne nennenswerten Ausblick auf Fischentnahme, z.B. auf Hecht, Meerforelle oder Lachs.
Kutterangeln auf Dorsch ist in Bezug auf andere Fischarten eher ein Sonderfall; in der Tat wirkt dort (im Gegensatz zu anderen Fischarten) das Baglimit abschreckend.

Hier hätte die Politik sich auch kreative Lösungen für die Hauptbetroffenen (Kutterbetreiber) überlegen können, z.B. 10 Dorsche / Fahrgast, dafür liefern die Kutterbetreiber objektive Fangzahlen an wissenschaftliche Institute. Bspw. haben die Norweger so ein Konzept, wenn der Gastgeber registriert ist und Fanglisten ausgefüllt werden, darf eine größere Menge an Fisch ausgeführt werden (20kg).

Die Situation für die östliche Ostsee ist meines Erachtens noch unklar, ebenfalls gibt es noch keine Informationen über weitere Einschränkungen für SD24 (Mischgebiet Ost/Westdorsch). Die Frage ist insbesondere, was die polnischen Anbieter (Kolberg und co.) jetzt machen. Da wird man vermutl. auf offizielle Dokumente warten müssen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Egal ob Karpfen, Wels, Salmonidenangler und  selbst Raubfischangler, bei den wenigsten Angelarten steht die Entnahme im Vordergrund. Selbst wenn sie gestattet ist, wird dennoch viel c+r betrieben.

Ja selbst um das Recht Fisch zurücksetzen zu dürfen wird gerungen. Nur an der Küste wird neben dem Erlebnis Angeln so deutlich auch eine Rentabilität eingefordert.

Wir haben kein Problem mit dem Baglimit, wir haben ein Problem mit der Wahrnehmung der Kutterangelei. Da ist man irgendwie auf dem Niveau von Hamsterfahrten der Nachkriegszeit hängen geblieben.

Ich wünsche viel Freude in Warnemünde und petri heil.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2019)

Die Fraktion "Fisch & Kutter- Kilometer egal" existiert, ganz gleich, wie lächerlich oder realitätsfern sie von Anderen gesehen wird. 

Jeder lebt seinen eigenen Fetisch wie er es für richtig befindet. 

Und diese Leute wandern nu ab von den Ostsee-Kuttern zu den den Fanggründen vor Nord-Dänemark.
Ist Fakt...


----------



## nostradamus (20. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Angler fahren durchaus noch größere Strecken ohne nennenswerten Ausblick auf Fischentnahme, z.B. auf Hecht, Meerforelle oder Lachs.
> Kutterangeln auf Dorsch ist in Bezug auf andere Fischarten eher ein Sonderfall; in der Tat wirkt dort (im Gegensatz zu anderen Fischarten) das Baglimit abschreckend.



Hi,
hier geht es nur um Dorsch und nicht um andere Fische! 
Ich selber bin ansonsten auch jemand der mehrere tausend kilometer reist und keine Fische entnimmt....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wir haben kein Problem mit dem Baglimit, wir haben ein Problem mit der Wahrnehmung der Kutterangelei. Da ist man irgendwie auf dem Niveau von Hamsterfahrten der Nachkriegszeit hängen geblieben.



Das klingt mir nach "wir müssen die Leute erziehen". Nö, die kommen dann einfach nicht mehr. Fakten schlagen Ideologie. Und dann muss man halt damit klarkommen, dass die Kutterbetreiber pleite gehen.

Natürlich gibt es bei den Anglern grundsätzlich die beiden Fraktionen "Angeln aus Spaß" und "Angeln wegen Fisch". Die Kundschaft der Kutter ist aber halt offensichtlich maßgeblich abhängig von zweiter. 

Entscheidend ist immer der Markt. Und es lässt sich halt mit Fakten belegen, dass die Kutterbetreiber vom Baglimit wirtschaftlich schwer geschädigt werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2019)

Fakten wahrzunehmen (anstatt sie zu zerfleddern) in Verbindung mit Klartext war mir immer schon am liebsten....


----------



## Bambusangler (20. Oktober 2019)

Wer nicht mehr an die Küste fährt, weil ihn das Baglimit jetzt einschränkt, wird hier nicht vermisst und war vermutlich schon immer nicht richtig hier.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Bambusangler schrieb:


> Wer nicht mehr an die Küste fährt, weil ihn das Baglimit jetzt einschränkt, wird hier nicht vermisst und war vermutlich schon immer nicht richtig hier.



Ob das die Kutterbesitzer genau so sehen?

Wie schon gesagt: Völlig legitime Meinung, bloß muss man dann den Tod der Kutter akzeptieren.

Der Witz ist ja, dass durch das Baglimit nicht ein einziger Dorsch gerettet wird. Die Politik hat den Tod der Kutterbranche zugunsten der Fischindustrie beschlossen. Verlierer sind Dorsch und Kutterbetriebe gleichermaßen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2019)

..... sein Geld wurde dennoch gern angenommen und wird künftig durch anderes Geld ersetzt werden müssen....

Gelebt wird dort weiter - aber sicherlich nicht mittellos.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Einfach mal diesen Artikel durchlesen: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...-fischfang-fuer-2020-reduziert-a-1291593.html
Und das dort verlinkte Video anschauen (Kein Deal, kein Fisch).

Übrigens: Zitat des letzten Satzes im Artikel: "Der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband hatte zuvor erklärt, bereits nach der Einführung eines früheren Limits von fünf Dorschen pro Angler und Tag vor zwei Jahren hätte mehr als die Hälfte der Angelkutter an der Ostsee aufgegeben."

Und jetzt mal kurz überlegen, was diese ganze Gemengelage gesellschaftlich bedeutet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

Es geht lt. Aussage hier im Board um max. 10 Kutter, ob die Angler nun komplett ausblieben ist Kaffeesatz, warum die Kutter nicht ihr Portfolio erweitern auf andere Fischarten wie Platte oder Familienausflug z.B. "Erlebnis Angeln" usw. bleibt ein Rätsel ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das klingt mir nach "wir müssen die Leute erziehen". Nö, die kommen dann einfach nicht mehr. Fakten schlagen Ideologie. Und dann muss man halt damit klarkommen, dass die Kutterbetreiber pleite gehen.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es bei den Anglern grundsätzlich die beiden Fraktionen "Angeln aus Spaß" und "Angeln wegen Fisch". Die Kundschaft der Kutter ist aber halt offensichtlich maßgeblich abhängig von zweiter.
> 
> Entscheidend ist immer der Markt. Und es lässt sich halt mit Fakten belegen, dass die Kutterbetreiber vom Baglimit wirtschaftlich schwer geschädigt werden.




Es gibt Themen,  da ist es wichtig, sich für den richtigen Weg einzusetzen und dann auch ggf. zu erziehen und es gibt Themen,  da nimmt man Positionen anderer Menschen wahr und denkt sich seinen Teil. 

Wenn Angler nicht mehr zur Ostsee kommen um hier den Dorschen nachzustellen,  weil sich das für sie nicht rechnet, ist das weder zu meinem Schaden,  noch zum Schaden des Bestandes. DaS ist quasi eine win-win Situation

Wer dann dennoch herkommt um zu angeln, sich beispielsweise ein Kleinboot leiht um dann ein wirkliches Erlebnis zu suchen, wer dann neben Dorsch auch Köhler, Hering,  Platten oder mal Makrele . Wer sich die Beiträge von @Salziges Silber mal zum Beispiel nimmt und meint es lohne sich nicht hier angeln zu gehen, ist vielleicht an einem heimischen Kiloteich im Forellenpuff um die Ecke besser aufgehoben.

Wer die Kutter erhalten will, muss halt mit ihnen raus fahren, aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele nun schon seit Jahren den Niedergang bedauern,  aber dennoch nicht ein paar mal mit rausgefahren sind um die Kapitäne zu stützen. Nur Wehklagen und in Erinnerungen schwelgen hilft da nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es gibt Themen,  da ist es wichtig, sich für den richtigen Weg einzusetzen und dann auch ggf. zu erziehen und es gibt Themen,  da nimmt man Positionen anderer Menschen wahr und denkt sich seinen Teil.



Der richtige Weg wäre eine (mindestens) Beibehaltung des alten Baglimits in Verbindung mit einer engeren Quote für die Berufsfischer gewesen. Das Baglimit schützt keinen einzigen Dorsch vor Entnahme. Das besorgen die kommerziellen Fänger.

Dieses Geschwätz von Erziehung habe ich damals noch in der DDR zu hören bekommen. Wer mich erziehen will, bekommt was hinter die Löffel, wahlweise physisch, verbal und an der Wahlurne. Ich habe die aktuelle Situation zum Dorschfang in der Ostsee kürzlich in einem Management-Meeting bei Siemens als Beispiel für politischen Schwachsinn (als Analogie zur derzeitigen Politik bzgl- E-Autos) und Grund für das immer stärkere Aufkommen populistischer Strömungen gebracht. Tosender Beifall der Anwesenden (obwohl die eher nichts mit Angeln am Hut haben).



Testudo schrieb:


> Wer die Kutter erhalten will, muss halt mit ihnen raus fahren, aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele nun schon seit Jahren den Niedergang bedauern,  aber dennoch nicht ein paar mal mit rausgefahren sind um die Kapitäne zu stützen. Nur Wehklagen und in Erinnerungen schwelgen hilft da nicht.



Ich fahre raus wegen Dorsch, nicht wegen Romantik. Und so sehen das offensichtlich viele andere. Ende der Ansage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

[QUOTE="Naturliebhaber, post: 4973174, member: 159007"

Und jetzt mal kurz überlegen, was diese ganze Gemengelage gesellschaftlich bedeutet.[/QUOTE]

Was bedeutet denn diese Gemengelage gesellschaftlich deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dieses Geschwätz von Erziehung habe ich damals noch in der DDR zu hören bekommen. Wer mich erziehen will, bekommt was hinter die Löffel, wahlweise physisch, verbal und an der Wahlurne.



Es quasi ein Sachzwang, das in einer miteinander lebenden Gesellschaft, das es nicht nach jedermann Nase gehen kann. So lange in einer Gruppe verschiedene Positionen zu Themen bestehen,  wird es immer welche geben, die mit Entscheidungen nicht zufrieden sind. Das man diese Regeln je nach Bedeutung mit Geboten oder Verboten zum Ausdruck bringt ist Alltag und hat sich in Jahrhunderten bewährt.

Auch wenn es heute üblich ist, das Thema meist in politischen Diskussionen zum Beispiel mit Worten,  wie Verbotspartei zu stigmatisieren,  ist es dennoch nicht schlau.  

Verbote wird es immer wieder neue geben, die hoffentlich möglichst gut an die Erfordernisse angepasst sind.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer die Kutter erhalten will, muss halt mit ihnen raus fahren, aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele nun schon seit Jahren den Niedergang bedauern, aber dennoch nicht ein paar mal mit rausgefahren sind um die Kapitäne zu stützen.



Wer sollte das aus welchen Gründen tun? 

Romantik? 
Tradition? 

Das sollten die Locals tun- so, wie all die Schützenbrüder, Karnevalisten, Bergmannsvereine, Ackerbürger und Brauchtumsenthusiasten. 

Aber daraus irgendeine allgemeine gesellschaftliche Verpflichtung entwickeln zu wollen finde ich maßlos übertrieben.

Das sind Zweckschiffe- also ihrer Widmung nach Werkzeuge- keine Altäre!


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Oktober 2019)

Das Baglimit und die Bestandssituation sind im besten Fall nur kurzfristige Probleme und das muss man meiner Meinung klar von allgemeinem Strukturwandel und Trends innerhalb der Anglerschaft unterscheiden. Falls weiterhin eine Nachfrage nach Kutterangeln ohne Limit besteht, macht es Sinn die Kutter über diese Zwischenzeit zu unterstützen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wer sollte das aus welchen Gründen tun?
> 
> Romantik?
> Tradition?
> ...


Das sollten die machen, die behaupten, daß es ihnen wichtig ist.

Ich persönlich wähle lieber kleine Boote, oder gar Bellyboote und habe dann eine schöne Zeit mit Kollegen,  die mir am Herzen liegen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2019)

Meine Ansicht ist - eine Nachfrage ist vorhanden, aber dem Ganzen wurde ein Riegel zugunsten eines (momentan NOCH) wichtigeren Wirtschaftszweiges vorgeschoben.... 

Es wird für die meisten Kutterbetreiber eine Durststrecke entstehen, die nur die allerwenigsten überstehen werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wähle lieber kleine Boote, oder gar Bellyboote und habe dann eine schöne Zeit mit Kollegen, die mir am Herzen liegen.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir - jedoch ist mir mit Kleinbooten Ostsee-Hack ein Greuel.... Da sind Kleiner und Langelandbelt angenehmer...

Die dt. Gewässer also entweder per Kutter - oder gar nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2019)

es gibt mehr gründe nicht mehr nach SH zu fahren....ich angele seit 1972 und habe noch nie fische mitgenommen die ich nicht essen will + würde und wenn ich sehe wie wir mit Fischstäbchen verarscht werden KANN ICH NUR SAGEN ...3 JAHRE FANGVERBOT FÜR FABRIKSCHIFFE +  SCHLEPPNETZFISCHER....dann geht es der Ostsee wieder besser....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Meine Ansicht ist - eine Nachfrage ist vorhanden, aber dem Ganzen wurde ein Riegel zugunsten eines (momentan NOCH) wichtigeren Wirtschaftszweiges vorgeschoben....
> 
> Es wird für die meisten Kutterbetreiber eine Durststrecke entstehen, die nur die allerwenigsten überstehen werden.



Da ist viel Alibipolitik im Spiel,  eine große Angst vor unpopulären Entscheidungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> es gibt mehr gründe nicht mehr nach SH zu fahren....ich angele seit 1972 und habe noch nie fische mitgenommen die ich nicht essen will + würde und wenn ich sehe wie wir mit Fischstäbchen verarscht werden KANN ICH NUR SAGEN ...3 JAHRE FANGVERBOT FÜR FABRIKSCHIFFE +  SCHLEPPNETZFISCHER....dann geht es der Ostsee wieder besser....



Diese Meinung gibst du ja wiederkehrend zum besten, und ignorierst dabei, das es ganz andere Gründe für das ausbleiben guter Dorschjahrgänge über die Fischerei hinaus gibt. 

Daher nochmals die Frage,  dich bereits an anderer Stelle an dich gestellt habe,  welche Maßnahmen der Fischerei führten zum ausbleiben der Jahrgänge 2017 und 2018.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da ist viel Alibipolitik im Spiel,  eine große Angst vor unpopulären Entscheidungen.



Das auf jeden Fall - zwar nicht mit einer Tragweite wie beim Ausstieg aus der Steinkohle oder dem Fall der Stahlindustrie im Ruhrgebiet- aber für sogenannte "strukturarme Regionen" bedeutend! 

Das ist auch DER Hauptgrund dafür, dass man zugunsten der Wirtschaft (nicht der Arterhaltung des Dorsches wegen) den Privatleuten (Anglern) einen Riegel vorschiebt - damit bis zum endgültigen Zusammenbruch noch ein paar Legislaturperioden (Wunschtraum) dauert.... 

Realistisch gesehen wird das Pferd totgeritten werden - egal wie sehr sich Angelforen, Initiativen etc pp darüber aufkröppen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Diese Meinung gibst du ja wiederkehrend zum besten, und ignorierst dabei, das es ganz andere Gründe für das ausbleiben guter Dorschjahrgänge über die Fischerei hinaus gibt.
> 
> Daher nochmals die Frage,  dich bereits an anderer Stelle an dich gestellt habe,  welche Maßnahmen der Fischerei führten zum ausbleiben der Jahrgänge 2017 und 2018.


denke doch einfach nach wir haben hier auf der Havel einen Schleppnetzfischer der hat mit seinen Zugnetzen den ganzen Jungfischbestand kaputt gemacht hat.Meinst du das ist bei den Dorschen anders???Die werden von den großen erdrückt und dann über Bord geworfen weil sie das Fanggewicht schmälern...die schaffen es doch gar nicht durch die Maschen.2017 haben wir vor Rügen sehr viele kleine Dorsche gefangen die waren nicht größer wie unsere Pilker …..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und jetzt mal kurz überlegen, was diese ganze Gemengelage gesellschaftlich bedeutet.
> ...



Ich will hier nicht lange über Allgemeinpolitik referieren, aber überall da, wo man Leuten die Existenzgrundlagen entzieht oder Alternativen zu beiten, wächst rechtsgerichteter Nationalismus und Populismus. Wir sind in Deutschland schnurgerade auf dem Weg hin zu einem zweigeteilten Statt: entwickelte, städtische Regionen gegen das "flache Land". Genau so kam in den USA Trump an die Regierung, genau so wird in Frankreich Le Pen an die Macht kommen und genau so hat ein Salvini in Italien seine Macht aufgebaut.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2019)

Salvini ist längst machtlos und zu Le Pen hätte ich gern die Bezugsadresse deiner Kristallkugel.

Was ganz ohne ersichtlichen Grund wächst, beschreibt Michael Spreng sehr schön in seinem Sprengsatz-Blog: http://www.sprengsatz.de/?p=4631


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall - zwar nicht mit einer Tragweite wie beim Ausstieg aus der Steinkohle oder dem Fall der Stahlindustrie im Ruhrgebiet- aber für sogenannte "strukturarme Regionen" bedeutend!
> 
> Das ist auch DER Hauptgrund dafür, dass man zugunsten der Wirtschaft (nicht der Arterhaltung des Dorsches wegen) den Privatleuten (Anglern) einen Riegel vorschiebt - damit bis zum endgültigen Zusammenbruch noch ein paar Legislaturperioden (Wunschtraum) dauert....
> 
> Realistisch gesehen wird das Pferd totgeritten werden - egal wie sehr sich Angelforen, Initiativen etc pp darüber aufkröppen



Genau so sieht es aus. Aus einer gesunden Mischung von Opportunismus und Dummheit entscheiden Politiker, das tote Pferd kommerzielle Dorschfischerei in der Ostsee bis zum Zusammenbruch des Viechs weiterzureiten, statt ganz rational denkend die kommerzielle Dorschfischerei massiv runterzufahren und mit der touristischen Angelei einen Zweig zu stützen, der langfristig eine Perspektive hat. 

Genau der gleiche Irrsinn findet beim Thema Kleine Wasserkraft statt, wo Dummköpfe gegen den Rat der Experten Anlagen genehmigen, die am Ende bzgl. der Energieerzeugung kaum ins Gewicht fallen, dafür aber ökologisch intakte Gewässersysteme irreparabel schädigen.

Von meinem Lieblingsthema E-Mobilität gar nicht zu reden. Aktionismus, Opportunismus, Dummheit, ohne Strategie und Verstand. So macht man Wirtschaftsstandorte kaputt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

Und was bedeutet das nun für die  Ostseeküste? Einer Region, deren Rekordjahr nun erneut von einem Rekordjahr an Tourismus übertrumpft (nicht Trumped  ) wird? Deren Tourismusbranche enormste Zuwächse hat? SH die Region ist, mit den meisten Übernachtungen von Inländischen Urlaubern in ganz Deutschland?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> denke doch einfach nach wir haben hier auf der Havel einen Schleppnetzfischer der hat mit seinen Zugnetzen den ganzen Jungfischbestand kaputt gemacht hat.Meinst du das ist bei den Dorschen anders???Die werden von den großen erdrückt und dann über Bord geworfen weil sie das Fanggewicht schmälern...die schaffen es doch gar nicht durch die Maschen.2017 haben wir vor Rügen sehr viele kleine Dorsche gefangen die waren nicht größer wie unsere Pilker …..



Ja das tradierte Verhalten, immer auf die Fischerei, dann braucht man sich nicht um andere Dinge kümmern, weder um die fehlenden Einströme, noch um geänderte Narungsgrundlagen, noch um sich erwärmende Meere.

Die Fischerei ist beileibe nicht unschuldig, aber sie in Jahren als die anderen Voraussetzungen noch stimmten, konnte ein Vielfaches dessen entnommen werden, ohne den Bestand so kaputt zu machen, wie wir ihn heute vorfinden.

Das das heute mit weniger Fischereidruck so gelingt, liegt an anderen Faktoren.

@Naturliebhaber solche einfachen Lösungen, wie die Schuldzuweisungen an dem Zusammenbruch von Fischbeständen, bei jedem Mist immer schnell den Sündenbock parat haben, das ist eine Grundlage um die  Gesellschaft zu polarisieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber solche einfachen Lösungen, wie die Schuldzuweisungen an dem Zusammenbruch von Fischbeständen, bei jedem Mist immer schnell den Sündenbock parat haben, das ist eine Grundlage um die  Gesellschaft zu polarisieren.



Nix einfache Lösungen. Die Berufsfischerei hat die Fischbestände in deutschen Binnengewässern kaputtgemacht (Beispiel: Oder), die Hechtbestände im Bodden auf dem Gewissen und in viel größerem Umfang die Fischbestände in der Ostsee. Die Kommunalpolitiker sehen und hören nichts, genau wie beim Thema Kleine Wasserkraft (Ich kenne einigen Schriftverkehr zwischen Verbänden und Entscheidern), denn es geht ja um Arbeitsplätze und Energiewende und und und.

Es sind genau diese Branchen, die die Fischbestände zerstören. Das sind keine Sündenböcke, sondern Verursacher.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2019)

Nein, das sind maximal Zuträger und Erfüllungsgehilfen - die Ursachen sind ganz andere!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, das sind maximal Zuträger und Erfüllungsgehilfen - die Ursachen sind ganz andere!



Erklär mal.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2019)

Du erwartest sicher keine detaillierte Ursachen-/Wirkungsbeschreibung von mir, oder? Die Berufsfischerei als Verursacher zu deklarieren, springt, wie so oft aus deinem Munde, zu kurz. Frank hat sich diesbzgl. ebenfalls passend geäußert.


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet das nun für die  Ostseeküste? Einer Region, deren Rekordjahr nun erneut von einem Rekordjahr an Tourismus übertrumpft (nicht Trumped  ) wird? Deren Tourismusbranche enormste Zuwächse hat? SH die Region ist, mit den meisten Übernachtungen von Inländischen Urlaubern in ganz Deutschland?



Wenn die alle in/an der Ostsee angeln würden, hätte die "Touribranche" sich wesentlich mehr "ins Zeug" gelegt

gruß degl


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, das sind maximal Zuträger und Erfüllungsgehilfen - die Ursachen sind ganz andere!



Die Fischerei muss bestandsgerecht betrieben werden. Davon entbindet auch kein Schaden durch höhere Gewalt oder andere Nutzer. Wer seine Bestände überfischt, überfischt seine Bestände, und das ist in den bis erst kürzlich quasi permanent über dem wissenschaftlichen Limit liegenden Quoten gut dokumentiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

degl schrieb:


> Wenn die alle in/an der Ostsee angeln würden, hätte die "Touribranche" sich wesentlich mehr "ins Zeug" gelegt
> 
> gruß degl



Der Tourismus an der Ostsee ist auf Höchstkurs, Rekord jagt Rekord; max. 10 potentiel gefährdet erklärte Dorschkutter gefährden das Abendland und seine demokratischen Strukturen nicht.
Mein Posting bezog sich auf die politischen Auswirkungen, die gesehen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2019)

wenn ich im sund die Fischer höre die mit einem hole durch das ringnetz 5 tonnen heringe holen wo bitte soll der nachwuchs und futter herkommen ????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2019)

und dann noch den spruch ich lebe heute und jetzt.....da kommt mir das kot….


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nix einfache Lösungen. Die Berufsfischerei hat die Fischbestände in deutschen Binnengewässern kaputtgemacht (Beispiel: Oder), die Hechtbestände im Bodden auf dem Gewissen und in viel größerem Umfang die Fischbestände in der Ostsee. Die Kommunalpolitiker sehen und hören nichts, genau wie beim Thema Kleine Wasserkraft (Ich kenne einigen Schriftverkehr zwischen Verbänden und Entscheidern), denn es geht ja um Arbeitsplätze und Energiewende und und und.
> 
> Es sind genau diese Branchen, die die Fischbestände zerstören. Das sind keine Sündenböcke, sondern Verursacher.



Wenn diese einfache Lösung für Dich als Akademiker taugt, wundert mich das zwar, aber es ist dir unbenommen. 

Wenn ich sehe, das in den zurückliegenden Jahren der Heringsbestand auf weniger als 10% geschrumpft ist, bin ich über Bestandseinbrüche bei den Prädatoren nicht verwundert.

Die Ursache für den Rückgang des Herings ist denke ich bekannt und ich will ja nicht wieder das böse ungeliebte Thema anführen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Du erwartest sicher keine detaillierte Ursachen-/Wirkungsbeschreibung von mir, oder? Die Berufsfischerei als Verursacher zu deklarieren, springt, wie so oft aus deinem Munde, zu kurz. Frank hat sich diesbzgl. ebenfalls passend geäußert.



Nicht labern, sondern Fakten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Ursache für den Rückgang des Herings ist denke ich bekannt und ich will ja nicht wieder das böse ungeliebte Thema anführen.



Die Ursache des Heringsrückgangs ist der Klimawandel. Also muss man konsequent handeln und auch hier den kommerziellen Fang einschränken, meiner Meinung nach auf Jahre gegen Null. Gleiche Situation wie beim Dorsch. Gleiche Situation übrigens auch beim Aal, nur in anderer Dimension. Man holt raus, als gäbe es kein Morgen, womit wir wieder beim Thema kommerzielle Fischerei wären. Die Argumentation gerade beim Hering regt mich total auf: "Es gibt eine große Nachfrage." Die wird dann halt nicht mehr zu decken sein, mit Verweis auf den Klimawandel. Dinge ändern sich. Aber niemand in der Politik hat wirklich den Schneid, hier Klartext zu sprechen, gegenüber den Fischern als auch gegenüber den Verbrauchern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Ursache des Heringsrückgangs ist der Klimawandel. Also muss man konsequent handeln und auch hier den kommerziellen Fang einschränken, meiner Meinung nach auf Jahre gegen Null. Gleiche Situation wie beim Dorsch. Gleiche Situation übrigens auch beim Aal, nur in anderer Dimension. Man holt raus, als gäbe es kein Morgen, womit wir wieder beim Thema kommerzielle Fischerei wären. Die Argumentation gerade beim Hering regt mich total auf: "Es gibt eine große Nachfrage." Die wird dann halt nicht mehr zu decken sein, mit Verweis auf den Klimawandel. Dinge ändern sich. Aber niemand in der Politik hat wirklich den Schneid, hier Klartext zu sprechen, gegenüber den Fischern als auch gegenüber den Verbrauchern.



Klar ist die Fischerei heute schädlich und es wäre wünschenswert,  wenn man eine grundsätzliche Schonung der Bestände beschlossen hätte. Davon habe ich hier im Forum schon mehrfach "geträumt " und wurde dafür kritisiert.

Aber auch wenn die Fischerei heute das Maß zum überlaufen bringen kann, so ist es nicht korrekt, diese als die Schuldiger an den Pranger zu stellen.

Das schreibe ich nicht,  weil mir die Fischerei so am Herzen liegt,  sondern weil es schädlich ist, damit weiterhin den Fokus von den anderen Aspekten abzulenken und sich einlullen zu lassen, das mit dem Ende der Fischerei das Problem gelöst wäre.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> damit weiterhin den Fokus von den anderen Aspekten abzulenken und sich einlullen zu lassen



Sehe ich völlig anders. Der Klimawandel ist ein nicht abwendbarer Fakt. Nicht abwendbar, weil 8 Mrd. Menschen nach Wohlstand streben und die Bevölkerung der Industrieländer keinen Bock auf "irgendwas Regionales" hat. Die Flugzahlen steigen stetig usw. Das wird sich nicht ändern.

Mein ganz emotionsloses Fazit: Anpassung! Wir müssen lernen, mit den Auswirkungen zu leben. Und dazu gehören Anpassungen in der Land-, Forst- und Fischwirtschaft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sehe ich völlig anders. Der Klimawandel ist ein nicht abwendbarer Fakt. Nicht abwendbar, weil 8 Mrd. Menschen nach Wohlstand streben und die Bevölkerung der Industrieländer keinen Bock auf "irgendwas Regionales" hat. Die Flugzahlen steigen stetig usw. Das wird sich nicht ändern.
> 
> Mein ganz emotionsloses Fazit: Anpassung! Wir müssen lernen, mit den Auswirkungen zu leben. Und dazu gehören Anpassungen in der Land-, Forst- und Fischwirtschaft.



Wir sollten jetzt hier nicht zum x-ten mal unsere Positionen zum Klimawandel austauschen,  das langweilt jeden, selbst die eigentlich daran interessiert sind, sich irgendwelche haarsträubende Meinungen durchzulesen. 

Hier geht es um das Baglimit.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wir sollten jetzt hier nicht zum x-ten mal unsere Positionen zum Klimawandel austauschen,  das langweilt jeden, selbst die eigentlich daran interessiert sind, sich irgendwelche haarsträubende Meinungen durchzulesen.
> 
> Hier geht es um das Baglimit.


und damit um den größten Quatsch den ich je gehört habe..


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> max. 10 potentiel gefährdet erklärte Dorschkutter gefährden das Abendland und seine demokratischen Strukturen nicht.



20 Kutter, 180 Millionen Euro Umsatz p.a., 4000 Arbeitsplätze

Zum Vergleich die Deutsche Fischerei gemäß Daten der Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung: 1000 Fangschiffe, 500 Beschäftigte


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> das langweilt jeden, selbst die eigentlich daran interessiert sind, sich irgendwelche haarsträubende Meinungen durchzulesen.



Das ist übrigens genau die Meinung, die Greenpeace vertritt: https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/klimawandel
Zitat: "Nein, aufhalten können wir den Klimawandel nicht mehr. Doch die schlimmsten Folgen des Klimawandels können wir noch verhindern".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> 20 Kutter, 180 Millionen Euro Umsatz p.a., 4000 Arbeitsplätze
> 
> Zum Vergleich die Deutsche Fischerei gemäß Daten der Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung: 1000 Fangschiffe, 500 Beschäftigte



 Wenn man liest, das es sich um 180 Mio Umsatz handeln soll, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, das da noch Gelder von Anglern gesammelt werden müssen,  um den zuerwartenden Verlust abzuwenden.

Da sollte es doch im eigenen Interesse der betroffenen Unternehmen sein, dies nicht ohne Widerspruch hinzunehmen und selbst gerichtlich dagegen vor gehen.
Oder aber einem großen Teil ist der dadurch entstehende Ausfall gar nicht bewusst.

Wer so unbekümmert mit seiner Geschäftsgrundlage umgeht, muss sich da wohl selbst an die Nase fassen, wenn das Kind mit dem bade ausgeschüttet wurde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens genau die Meinung, die Greenpeace vertritt: https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/klimawandel
> Zitat: "Nein, aufhalten können wir den Klimawandel nicht mehr. Doch die schlimmsten Folgen des Klimawandels können wir noch verhindern".



Schönes Papier welches du zitierst, gefällt mir. Von weiter soben und wir müssen uns nur ein bißchen anpassen steht da aber nichts drin.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> 20 Kutter, 180 Millionen Euro Umsatz p.a., 4000 Arbeitsplätze
> 
> Zum Vergleich die Deutsche Fischerei gemäß Daten der Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung: 1000 Fangschiffe, 500 Beschäftigte



Alleine direkt auf den Hochseeangelschiffen sind 2016 rund 400 Arbeitsplätze durch die zu erwartenden Einschränkungen gefährdet gesehen. So wurde die aktuelle Entwicklung natürlich auch für den Tourismus als ein schwerer Schlag prognostiziert. Die Betriebe der Hochseeangelfahrt haben pro Jahr bis 2016 rund 580.000 Gäste an Bord begrüßen dürfen. Hierdurch wurde eine Kaufkraft von rund 41,2 Mio. € in die strukturschwachen Küstenregionen gelenkt. Dadurch lässt sich ein Beschäftigungseffekt von rund 2.600 Arbeitsplätzen durch die Hochseeangelfahrt errechnen.

Laut @tortsenhtr sind es max 10 Kutter, eine andere Antwort habve ich auf meine Frage, um wieviele Kutter es sich handelt nicht bekommen. Ich glaube @torstenhtr, er ist immer sehr fundiert. Dachte die 10 hat auch Anglerdemo geshrieben, oder aber es war anderes gezählt worden. 

Auf den Schlag für den Tourismus brauche ich in Anbetracht der enormen Entwicklungzahlen der Tourismusbranche nicht eingehen.



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> "Zehn" ist unsere traurige Zahl der Woche! Populismus wurde uns von vielen im Sommer 2017 vorgeworfen, als wir ein Bild vom leeren Kommunalhafen von Heiligenhafen veröffentlicht haben. Als Schwarzmaler wurden wir bezeichnet und das wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.
> 
> So gucken wir wehmütig zurück in die Vergangenheit. Wir haben bereits 2016 darauf hingewiesen, dass alleine direkt auf den Hochseeangelschiffen rund 400 Arbeitsplätze durch die zu erwartenden Einschränkungen gefährdet sind. So ist die aktuelle Entwicklung natürlich auch für den Tourismus ein schwerer Schlag. Die Betriebe der Hochseeangelfahrt haben pro Jahr rund 580.000 Gäste an Bord begrüßen dürfen.  Hierdurch wurde eine Kaufkraft von rund 41,2 Mio. € in die strukturschwachen Küstenregionen gelenkt. Dadurch lässt sich ein Beschäftigungseffekt von rund 2.600 Arbeitsplätzen durch die Hochseeangelfahrt errechnen. Und heute?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2019)

Die deutsche Ostseeküste ist größer als Schleswig- Holstein!


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

OK, stimmt dann, ihr habt die Zahlen von 'Ostsee gesamt' genannt
und @torstenhtr ?

Die Daten aber zum Tourismus sind für die gesamte Ostsee rekord gestiegen (Statista nennt eine Ausnahme, was zwar geminderten Zuwachs zeigt, aber dennoch einer ist).
Mag sein, dass Arbeitsplatzwanderung stattfindet.


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2019)

Das Baglimit gilt auch an der deutschen Ostseeküste!


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

Von der rede ich.

Korrigiere mich deshalb auf 'deutsche Ostsee'


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2019)

Bin da etwas verwundert, wo hab ich das geschrieben? Ich meine mal etwas von 34 Kuttern gelesen zu haben - Anglerdemo kennt bestimmt die aktuelle Statistik.
Die 180 Mio € Umsatz dürften sich auf die Ostseeangler insgesamt beziehen. Vergleich mit der Berufsfischerei ist meines Erachtens nicht so einfach, weil dort auch fischverarbeitende Industrie und Einzelhandel dran hängt; hier eine (etwas ältere) Studie von 2014:
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/note/join/2014/514010/IPOL-PECH_NT(2014)514010_DE.pdf
Es scheint mir auch nicht sinnvoll zu sein Angler gegen Berufsfischer auszuspielen; nicht in allen Fällen ist die Berufsfischerei ursächlich für Bestandsrückgänge.



> Laut @tortsenhtr sind es max 10 Kutter, eine andere Antwort habve ich auf meine Frage, um wieviele Kutter es sich handelt nicht bekommen. Ich glaube @torstenhtr, er ist immer sehr fundiert. Dachte die 10 hat auch Anglerdemo geshrieben, oder aber es war anderes gezählt worden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

Oh, sorry Torsten

Es war @exstralsunder!


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2019)

Es geht um die Anzahl der Kutter, das sind 20 (Stand 01.10.2019). Wir haben eine Datei mit allen Kuttern mit Namen seit 2011 in SH und MVP, Termin der Aufgabe inkl. Begründung. Die Zahlen sind zuverlässiger als die der zuständigen Behörde. Unsere Zahlen zur Wirtschaft sind per 30.09.2019, Quelle deutsche Behörde, somit offiziell und belegbar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2019)

OK

Korrigiere meine Zahl der Kutter in den Postings von 10 auf 20, ohne aber dies nun dort zu editieren, sofern nicht erwünscht.

Die Aussagen zur Rekord-Entwicklung im Tourismus der deutschen Ostseeküste bleibt bestehen,
und somit meine Aussage dazu, dass wegen des Baglimits nicht politisch der Rechtsrechtaußensruck zu befürchten ist (was ja Anlass meines Postings war und nicht, Anglerdemo anzuzweifeln).


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2019)

Habe die Quelle wieder gefunden Netzebandt/Bild hatte das geschrieben:

https://www.bild.de/politik/inland/...das-hochsee-angeln-sterben-65130058.bild.html

"50 Angelkutter mit entsprechender Lizenz gibt es nach den Zahlen der Berufsgenossenschaft Verkehr noch in Deutschland. Nach Recherchen von BILD sind aber wegen der anhaltenden Krise nur noch 34 in Betrieb. Und selbst denen droht das Aus, wenn die EU-Fischereiminister nächste Woche der Vorgabe aus Brüssel folgen."


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2019)

Deshalb der Hinweis, dass unsere Daten zuverlässiger sind,als die der zuständigen Behörde. In der Liste mit den 34 Schiffen sind einige abgewrackte Schiffe dabei, die zum Beispiel noch als Fischbrötchenkutter an einer Mole liegen oder auch schon mal auf dem Grund eines Hafenbecken. Die BG Verkehr sollte das eigentlich besser wissen und die Zahlen haben uns auch überrascht.


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Oktober 2019)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, auf der anderen Seite erschreckend, dass nur noch 20 übrig sind. Habt ihr mal hochgerechnet wieviel t Dorsch / Jahr von den Anglern auf den Kuttern gefangen wird?


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Oktober 2019)

Die Situation der Berufsfischerei sähe unter den Rahmenbdingungen der Angelkutter, also weitegehend? unsubvenitoniert komplett anders aus. Das kann man wirtschaftlich nur schwer gegeneinander aufwiegen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal hochgerechnet wieviel t Dorsch / Jahr von den Anglern auf den Kuttern gefangen wird?



Ja, haben wir. Ohne genaue Zahlen hier zu veröffentlichen, sind es mittlerweile deutlich weniger als 20% der Anglerfänge. Allerdings sind ja auch die Anglerfänge deutlich rückläufig. Wurde im ICES Advice für 2020 noch der 3-Jahres-Mittelwert auf 2140 Tonnen angesetzt, so werden es in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich nur noch 1458 Tonnen sein, im kommenden Jahr <1000 Tonnen.

Übrigens teilen wir auch nicht die Meinung, dass ein Großteil der Kutter im kommenden Jahr aufgeben muss. Wir sehen einen Teil der Betriebe lediglich als gefährdet an, aber können heute noch nicht die Folgen durch das Baglimit sowie das Verhalten der Angler einschätzen. Es ändern sich durch den eventuellen Wegfall der Angeltouren auf Dorsch in Polen die kompletten Bedingungen im Angeltourismus, niemand kann heute sagen, welche Regelungen im kommenden Jahr in ICES SD 24 gelten oder was mit Dorschangeln auf Bornholm ist. Wie verhalten sich die Angeltouristen? Andere Zielfische? Norwegen? Gelbes Riff? 

Die WiSH e.V. steht aktuell mit vielen Verantwortlichen im Austausch, um die Weichen für das kommende Jahr für die Betriebe in SH und MVP zu stellen.

Übrigens werden wir uns auch nicht gegen die deutschen Küstenfischer stellen. Schließlich haben die ein Roll-over beim Baglimit gefordert.


----------



## geomas (20. Oktober 2019)

2 Sachfragen:
 - wo genau ist das SD24? Ich habe nur sehr ungenaue Übersichtskarten gefunden.
 - Kann jemand etwas präzises zur 4 Seemeilen-Grenze/Zone im SD24 (es wurde auch eine 6 Kilometer-Grenze/Zone genannt) sagen? 
Nur innerhalb dieser Zone gilt das Baglimit, außerhalb dieser Zone ist wohl die Dorschentnahme im SD 24 komplett untersagt?

Danke!


----------



## Uzz (21. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> - wo genau ist das SD24? Ich habe nur sehr ungenaue Übersichtskarten gefunden.


https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/sites/fisheries/files/docs/body/baltic_fishing_zones.pdf
Die westliche bzw. östliche Grenze der Zone liegt auf 12° bzw. 15° östlicher Länge. Wie _genau_ die prägnanten Punkte zur Bildung der nördlichen Grenzen festgelegt sind, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2019)

^ vielen Dank!


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> - Kann jemand etwas präzises zur 4 Seemeilen-Grenze/Zone im SD24 (es wurde auch eine 6 Kilometer-Grenze/Zone genannt) sagen?
> Nur innerhalb dieser Zone gilt das Baglimit, außerhalb dieser Zone ist wohl die Dorschentnahme im SD 24 komplett untersagt?
> 
> Danke!



Es gibt hierzu unterschiedliche Aussagen der Verantwortlichen in Brüssel. Aus diesem Grund haben wir zur 4Sm/ 6Sm Zone noch keine öffentliche Stellungnahme vorgenommen. Die 6 Km kannst Du streichen, da es sich dabei wohl nur um einen Rechenfehler handelt. 4Sm sind sind 7,4 Km, 6Sm sind 11,1 Km.

Außerhalb dieser Zone soll die Fischerei untersagt sein. So ist zum Beispiel auch die Region Bornholm noch ungeklärt. Ursprünglich sollte auch hier in SD 24 die 4 Sm (6 Sm) Zonen gelten, jedoch handelt es sich hierbei um eine Hochseeinsel ohne Küstengebiet (definierte Basislinie), so dass es hierfür noch keine abschließende Entscheidung geben soll. Wir erwarten im Laufe dieser Woche die Erklärung aus Brüssel hierzu. Sobald alle Details offiziell und aus aus Brüssel bestätigt vorliegen, werden wir das auch veröffentlichen. Aktuell haben wir noch unterschiedliche Aussagen aus dem BMEL zu GD Mare vorliegen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man liest, das es sich um 180 Mio Umsatz handeln soll, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, das da noch Gelder von Anglern gesammelt werden müssen,  um den zuerwartenden Verlust abzuwenden.



Nur ein geringer Teil der Meeresanger ist Kutterangler, die Beschränkungen betreffen hingegen alle Meeresangler. Die Gelder wurden für die Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt gesammelt, nicht für den Kampf gegen das Baglimit. Die Kosten für den Einsatz gegen das Baglimit wurden durch die WiSH e.V. (also die Betriebe im Angeltourismus) getragen, die meisten Auslagen von den Verantwortlichen aus der eigenen (privaten) Tasche.

Die Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt wurde tatsächlich zu ca. 75% (Rest durch die Betriebe) durch Angler finanziert. Das ist auch für uns ärgerlich, dass viele Angler hier einspringen mussten, da die von Anglern finanzierten Verbände gegen das ungerechtfertigte Angelverbot nicht gerichtlich vorgehen wollten. Es gab also nur die Möglichkeit Spenden zu sammeln oder dem BMUB grundsätzlich freie Hand zu geben, um Angler ohne haltbare Begründung aus Angelgebieten auszusperren. Aus diesem Grund wurde damals unsere Initiative Anglerdemo gegründet. Da von Beginn an, eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit der WiSH e.V. stattfand, resultierte daraus die Gründung der Sparte "Angeln", um eine offizielle und aktive Interessenvertretung für Meeresangler auf den Weg zu bringen. Gucken wir uns heute nach nicht einmal einem Jahr rückblickend die Arbeit der Sparte "Angeln" an, so kann man das sicherlich als richtigen und absolut notwendigen Schritt bezeichnen.

Wir haben uns als Initiative Anglerdemo damals (2017) dann für eine Klage entschieden. Den zeitlichen Aufwand inkl. Auslagen wie zum Beispiel Reisekoste bekommen wir nicht vergütet, sondern lediglich die realen Kosten von Gericht, Gutachten und Anwälten werden getragen. Das wir nebenbei die Überwachung von Anglern per GPS verhindert haben oder auch die Änderungen des LFG SH auf den Weg gebracht haben, wird leider häufig vergessen. Es ist dann immer wieder erschreckend, dass wir auch dafür noch von einigen Anglern (?) vom Sofa aus kritisiert werden.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Oktober 2019)

Hi, 
grob geschätzt 99% der Meeresangler stehen hinter der Initiative Anglerdemo. Es ist wichtig, dass ihr den Verbänden unter "die Arme greift". Macht weiter so!


----------



## geomas (21. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Es gibt hierzu unterschiedliche Aussagen der Verantwortlichen in Brüssel. Aus diesem Grund haben wir zur 4Sm/ 6Sm Zone noch keine öffentliche Stellungnahme vorgenommen. Die 6 Km kannst Du streichen, da es sich dabei wohl nur um einen Rechenfehler handelt. 4Sm sind sind 7,4 Km, 6Sm sind 11,1 Km.
> 
> Außerhalb dieser Zone soll die Fischerei untersagt sein. So ist zum Beispiel auch die Region Bornholm noch ungeklärt. Ursprünglich sollte auch hier in SD 24 die 4 Sm (6 Sm) Zonen gelten, jedoch handelt es sich hierbei um eine Hochseeinsel ohne Küstengebiet (definierte Basislinie), so dass es hierfür noch keine abschließende Entscheidung geben soll. Wir erwarten im Laufe dieser Woche die Erklärung aus Brüssel hierzu. Sobald alle Details offiziell und aus aus Brüssel bestätigt vorliegen, werden wir das auch veröffentlichen. Aktuell haben wir noch unterschiedliche Aussagen aus dem BMEL zu GD Mare vorliegen.




Danke! 
Mir fiel der offensichtliche Rechenfehler in der (fragwürdig formulierten) Pressemeldung des DAFV* auf, deshalb die Nachfrage.




*) https://anglerboard.de/threads/pressemittelung-des-dafv-zum-dorsch-in-der-ostsee.347580/


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Danke!
> Mir fiel der offensichtliche Rechenfehler in der (fragwürdig formulierten) Pressemeldung des DAFV* auf, deshalb die Nachfrage.
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich wurde die english statute mile bei der Umrechnung genutzt, Fehler passieren halt.


----------



## ragbar (22. Oktober 2019)

edit


----------

